# this years summer sausage



## dforbes (Oct 9, 2009)

took this picture about 8 weeks ago from my front window. It is finally cooling down and I hope to get out this weekend with the bow. We have been seeing deer almost daily. I am down to my last roll of summer sausage and am completly out of spice sticks so I am ready to stock back up. If I manage to put a nice rack on the wall at the same time, so be it. sorry for the tease I am sure everyone was expecting qview. that will be in another day.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Man those are some nice looking racks.  You use your own recipe for your summer sausage?


----------



## dforbes (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a couple but this is my favorite. I got it from Oregon State University extension and tweeked it to my tastes. It makes a medium hot suasage but you can add or subtract to the cayenne peper for your pleasure.

10lbs venison
5lbs pork (I grind up fresh boston butt)
6TBS Morton's Tender Quick
9 tsp garlic salt
12 tsp coarse black pepper
9 tsp mustard seed
6 tsp cayenne pepper

mix the venison and the pork in a large tub until mixed well. you can tell by the color when it looks blended right. 

in a seperate dish mix all the dry ingrediants one at a time and mixing well.

sprinkle about 1/4 of the mixture at a time into the meat and mix well. wrap the tub with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 24 to 36 hours. for best results take it out and mix it again 2 to3 times durring this time.

I take the meat and hand form them into rolls the size I want. 

they go on the smoker at about 150 to 180 degrees until they reach an internal tempeture of around 160.

while I have used casings before I have found I like the summer sausage done without casings. they could be used if you want


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2009)

BAMBI Killer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













"Where Bambi Goes Nothing Grows!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck...


----------



## alx (Oct 9, 2009)

them are big boys.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## sirhuntsalot (Oct 10, 2009)

You may want to cook them a little longer....seems a little on the rare side to me.


----------



## dforbes (Oct 10, 2009)

cook it to what you are confortable with, I usually go by feel and looks but also put a thermometer in one or two. 160 to 165 works for me. it has the right texture and does not dry out. between my deer and friends I do  a couple hundred pounds a year and no one has ever got sick. also what is medium hot for me may be to hot for someone else. use your own judgement. I just told you what I do. as with any recipe you need to adjust it to fit your personal needs


----------



## dforbes (Oct 10, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## que-ball (Oct 10, 2009)

160* internal is plenty to fully cook summer sausage, but I like to hold it at that temp for a half hour or so in the smoker.  When I first started smoking my summer sausage and would take it out of the smoker as soon as it hit the target temp, I found some centers still looked uncooked.


----------

